# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αχαΐας >  andreas-akrata (#6786)

## andreas

Εχει στηθει κομβος στην Ακράτα WIND: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6786

Υπαρχε BB link με τον κομβο spef ( http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14676 )

Υπαρχει AP με free inet και VPN με Αθηνα, με τον κομβο #1064 ( http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1064 )

----------


## Manos_LFC

Σου εχω στιλει πμ!

----------


## grigoris

το link με spef παιζει ακομα?
Γιατι ο spef πλεον βγαινει στο pwmn (μεσω freelan)

----------


## andreas

Μια χαρα παιζει...
Πρεπει να ενεργοποιησω το ospf και να βγαλω το route που εχω στο mt για το vpn που εχω μεσω inet με την skilla

Το επομενο ΣΚ (αν καταφερω και βρω τα 2 καλωδια που λειπουν) θα βγουν αλλα 2 λινκς (με αιγες) και ενα 2ο μεσα στην ακρατα !!

----------


## andreas

Αυτο το ΣΚ φτιαχθηκαν 2 νεα λινκς.

* 1o link με Αιγες (#18906).
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18906
Fine tuning τις επομενες μερες που ο Ανδρεας θα κατεβει.

* 2o link εντος ακράτας: panos-lefteris-akrata (#19161)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19161

----------


## aandre

Eυχαριστώ τον Aνδρέα για το link. Aντε να δικτυωθούμε και στο βουνό

----------


## gas

Καλοριζικα τα νεα λινκ αλλα βεβαια μην ξεχασεις να ανοιξεις το routing με το pwmn.

----------


## andreas

> Eυχαριστώ τον Aνδρέα για το link. Aντε να δικτυωθούμε και στο βουνό


Αντε να φθασουμε Ζαρουχλα και Καλαβρυτα!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ποιος μπορει να με διαφωτισει λιγο με το routing?
Παιζουμε OSPF ? Απο areas κτλ τι εχουμε!?

----------


## aandre

Τα routes ο spef μαλλον πρεπει να τα ανοιξει για να περασουμε Πατρα

----------


## andreas

ospf done!!! Φτανουμε πατρα!!


trace_from_akrata.giftrace_from_itmy.gif

----------


## θανάσης

Το κοιτάζω και το ξανακοιτάξω μου φαίνεται απίστευτο* συγχαρητήρια*

Αχαΐας 10.136.0.0 - 10.143.255.255 10.136.0.0/13


$ traceroute 10.140.28.10 

traceroute to 10.140.28.10 (10.140.28.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets 
1 router1.thanasis.ewn (10.145.18.129) 0.299 ms 0.325 ms 0.424 ms 
2 gw-thanasis.elmettaom.ewn (10.146.52.253) 1.804 ms 3.906 ms 3.967 ms 
3 gw-mpampou.elmettaom.ewn (10.146.52.250) 22.958 ms 23.173 ms 23.481 ms 
4 10.73.220.253 (10.73.220.253) 45.992 ms 48.307 ms 49.107 ms 
5 10.73.220.246 (10.73.220.246) 49.367 ms 49.620 ms 49.966 ms 
6 rb1.eviawind-1.ewn (10.146.3.245) 50.151 ms 48.972 ms 49.126 ms 
7 10.73.106.253 (10.73.106.253) 48.836 ms 63.429 ms 62.650 ms 
8 10.73.106.242 (10.73.106.242) 62.902 ms 43.535 ms 43.657 ms 
9 gw-flabouri.skai-parnitha.awmn (10.67.175.201) 43.924 ms 18.291 ms 10.73.106.253 (10.73.106.253) 32.185 ms 
10 10.73.106.242 (10.73.106.242) 70.439 ms 70.740 ms 71.045 ms 
11 gw-flabouri.skai-parnitha.awmn (10.67.175.201) 71.256 ms 71.437 ms 71.621 ms 
12 gw-skai-parnitha.sv1jdn.awmn (10.67.175.246) 71.886 ms 72.072 ms 72.295 ms 
13 gw-routers-bb.sv1jdn.awmn (10.72.252.193) 72.561 ms 72.827 ms 73.010 ms 
14 10.73.109.241 (10.73.109.241) 73.318 ms 73.584 ms 73.739 ms 
15 gw-neuron.senius.awmn (10.2.173.129) 51.593 ms gw-djbill.manos1.awmn (10.2.202.23 ::  66.424 ms 103.773 ms 
16 10.19.148.254 (10.19.148.254) 116.161 ms 116.878 ms 117.062 ms 
17 10.19.152.246 (10.19.152.246) 136.581 ms 138.361 ms 138.668 ms 
18 gw-alex23.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.153) 117.347 ms 117.614 ms 117.840 ms 
19 10.140.28.10 (10.140.28.10) 195.978 ms 196.940 ms 197.162 ms

----------


## aandre

Και όχι μόνο Πάτρα αλλά και δυτική Eλλάδα.
ping πατνού λέμε  :: 
και Kεφαλλονιά, Mεσολόγγι μην το ξεχνάμε

----------


## tsatasos

Για πείτε ρε παιδιά να καταλάβουμε και εμείς, τί ακριβώς κάνατε?
Τώρα δηλαδή το awmn βλέπει pwmn μέσω κάποιου vpn που έχει γίνει + κάποιων links από τον andreas-akrata?

----------


## θανάσης

Aandre ξέρεις τίποτα για τα master DNS που χρησιμοποιούν στης κοινότητες που συνδέθηκαν, θέλω να της περάσω στο δικό μας DNS (EWN)(10,145,7,150).

----------


## neoplan

> Το κοιτάζω και το ξανακοιτάξω μου φαίνεται απίστευτο* συγχαρητήρια*
> ...


Δεν έγινε και τίποτα βρε παιδιά, ένα vpn ανοίχτηκε. Εδώ και κάτι χρόνια το έχουμε αλλά δεν είχε νόημα και ήταν disabled.

Πριν λίγο καιρό ήταν συνδεδεμένο το pwmn με awmn ασύρματα μέσω mswn αλλά ένα link που έπεσε δεν ξανασηκώθηκε.

----------


## θανάσης

και εγώ νόμιζα ασύρματα πέρασε   ::

----------


## andreas

Απο Ακρατα φθασαμε Πατρα, Μεσσολογγι και οτι αλλο ειναι συνδεδεμενο αλλα οχι Αθηνα! (ακομα)

Στην Ακρατα και στοην Λυγια φθανουμε απο το awmn γιατι το εχω ανοιξει το VPN που εχω μεσω 2 DSL...
Τα υπολοιπα ranges δεν πρεπει (κανονικα) να περνανε απο την DSL μου αλλα να πηγαινουν wireless (αν υπαρχει).

----------


## andreas

Εγινε αντικατασταση του DSL modem γιατι το παλιο εμφανισε διαφορα θεματα...

Αν καποιος δει κατι που εει ξεφυγει ας στειλει

----------

